# Margins Do Not Fit Page Size



## mholman (Jun 5, 2009)

On Office 2003, my coworkers have been getting a "Margins Do Not Fit Page Size" error accompanied with many many blank pages, and the only way they have been able to fix it is to close and reopen excel (which is a pain when you have many spreadsheets open from different locations).

This happens all of a sudden after working on excel files all day and printing, saving, etc. This hasn't been reproducible and it doesn't happen at a certain time, but it happens almost everyday.

It is hard to troubleshoot because it is unpredictable, but does anyone have any suggestions or has anyone had and solved this problem already?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried repairing Excel (Help|Detect & Repair)?

Check too that the workbook's page size is no larger than the paper onto which the pages are being printed and that the page margins are at least as large as the minimum margin requirements of the printer on which they're being printed. File|Page Setup|Page will show the paper dimensions the Excel worksheet is set up for, whilst File|Page Setup|Margins will give you the Excel margins. Your printer's settings will tell you what paper stock it has and the printer's minimum margin settings.

Of course, it's also possible there's some corruption in the Excel workboook.


----------



## mholman (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think that's the problem, because it is on multiple computers. I think it might have to do with a printer driver becasue it is distributed like this, but I am not 100% sure that it is only happening on the one printer (although that is my guess).


----------

